# New cotroller surface. All studio burned in fire.



## TintoL (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am seeking for some help with replacing my MELTED AND LOST FULL GEAR.
Without too much detail, my basement where my studio was got badly burned loosing all my 5 computers, VPC1 piano, my akay MPD32, my cintiq wamcom and even the iloks and elicenser keys. So I basically have to replace all with new stuff.

The main question is regarding the small surface controller I require to do cc automation and mixing. I used to do the midi cc with the mpd32 midi faders and the tec breath / bite controller. One thing I hated about the mpd32 is that when changing from one track to another, the faders would not match the position I left it. Lest say mic volumes or track volume and then, valume will jump. I lived with it, but now I want to fix this. By researching I came across something I didn't know. Something called "pickup function" where the physical fader, not matching the cubase fader will not send data until the physical fader has nulled or matched the cubase fader. I am still not sure if this is a cubase feature or a controller's feature.
So, the solution I've found is to use motorized faders, but, if that "pickup" or "absolute / relative " function works in cubase, I might be able to expend less money on a normal "non motorized" surface.

I've searched in the forum for recommendations and review, and there are few preferred ones: the IPAD solution (which I am not interested in), the panorama P1, the avid artist series (too expensive for me). And some were interested in the Beheringer X touch series which I've found almost no review. Very interested in that.

So, I would really appreciate if someone has experience with the Behringer touch series because I am leaning towards that. Also, If someone could tell me how the "pickup" function for faders could be achieved it will be much appreciated.

I am also interested in deciding whether I would jump into a single 128GB computer setup or a 128 GB slave with a single DAW main computer just for sequencing. Any advice on this will also be appreciated.

I am also opened to suggestions of the rest of the gear. Now, I am pretty luck to the VPC1. I've tried tuns of digital piano beds, and used VPC1 extensively and I think nothing gets close to the real thing than the VPC1.

Anyhow, thanks in advance for your help.

Agustin.


----------



## Vik (Nov 30, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## milesito (Nov 30, 2015)

regarding the slave vs main computer...i would suggest going with the 128gb in the main computer and expanding to a slave only when necessary. it also depends on cost and how much processing power you need...it's much cheaper to have a 128gb killer pc versus a 128b killer MAC pro. i have an imac + a pc slave w/ 128gb of ram...if i could have it all in 1 system i'd do it...and then expand out only when necessary. it's simpler and i don't really see too many trade offs. i wish i had a beefier main system to run may more plugins etc without getting popping...on my main system. people here may have a different opinion...


----------



## arnau (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Agustin, sorry for your lost. I'm in the same situation than you. Waiting to read any review about the Behringer...But also considering the Akai MPD 232. I have the AKAI MPK88 and I love the feeling of its faders, but it's true what you said about changing tracks and losing the CC value. Any help from other users would be very appreciated indeed.


----------



## tboston007 (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear about all that!
Slate Raven is a controller and so much more. I just got the new one just released. Changes a lot of my workflow in a great way. Hands on editing. Hands on plugin control. I also have the p4 panorama and like it as well


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 6, 2015)

Agustin, I just want to say: sorry for your loss. Somehow this slipped away under radar so far.

Were you fully insured, and did the insurance pay? If not, I might have one or two libraries I could send (legally), and so might others.


----------



## TintoL (Feb 8, 2016)

I am sorry I didn't check the thread until now. It has been crazy between work and the house.
I finally had to start putting together what I am going to get so I have more time now.

Thanks to all for your advice and support.

MIlesito, thanks for the advice. I am finally setteling for a dual core 256 gb of ram single slave. Why? Because I used to have 5 slaves plus my daw. And it was a pain to keep with them every time I had to do a change to the template or to fix something that decided not to work. Specially installing stuff and moving librariers was a real pain. A single slave simply streaming samples is good. Then I can keep my daw clean. Plus, I am covering every possible expansion in the future. Plus, the single 16 gb ecc sticks are cheaper than a 16 gb unbuffered.

Arnau, thanks for the adice. The mpd 232 is the layout I love for that controller surface. But, after reading the manual I found out that there is one very important thing it doesn't have: the faders seem to be "absolute" and not "relative" feed back. My old akay turned into a problem when trying to use the faders to control mic possitions of my libraries. So I had to quit using them for mic set ups because of the jumpy values.
I've found very few fader controll surfaces with relative setup, and the best one seems to be the nektar panorama p1 which I am highly considering. I would like to have a panorama p1 with pads, but it doesn't exist. I think also Arturia stuff have relative values but the layout are not as good as the mpd 232. Do any of you know if cubase has any feature that is able to read any fader simple control as a relative feedback? Or do you know any other controller that uses relative feedback? I want to stay away from motorized faders because of the noise and the price destroys the reason to get them.

tboston007, thanks for your support. I checked before the slate raven, but I definately think is overkill for me. I am already preparing to get a wacom cintiq 27 qhd. I use it mainly for my work because I am in the film/animation/VFX industry. And I found out that composing in the piano roll with a pen is just the best, at least for me. It feels like writing on paper, if I can say that. Look at this guy working with a small cintiq:



Thanks Hannes for your kind support and offer. I do appreciate it. I don't really earn money with music, it's more my mega supper expensive hobby. A hobby that I am in love with.
No worries about the "under the radar". I've been also under the radar with the ammount of work. But, finally things are moving faster.


----------

